

Famed Trader Joe Lewis Backs Bitcoin - cgi_man
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323997004578644491403250124.html

======
trotsky
Holy Jesus that's a lot of money. Has anyone credible ever done any market
sizing of the btc services or hardware markets? At first blush it is hard for
me not to estimate the btc specific hardware market as being less than 200MM
even when you add up everyone's revenue since the dawn of time. It looks like
avalon's total sales so far has been less than $10MM.

I assume this has to be about inventory - some kind of line of credit that
allows them to offer customer financing, shift away from their pre-order
system, or some kind of upfront cost associated with a process upgrade.

It's hard to believe there is much money to be spent on R&D for asic hashing,
or that they would gain much via some big marketing campaign.

~~~
jeremi23
Asic is used to basically print money in the bitcoin world. So they might want
to run the miners themself.

------
axefrog
Fake.
[https://twitter.com/ScottWapnerCNBC/statuses/364370798892421...](https://twitter.com/ScottWapnerCNBC/statuses/364370798892421120)

------
TheBiv
Speculation: Guys like Joe Lewis typically have multiple angles to a deal
which ultimately have some quid pro quo, and it appears that Taiwan
Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (A multi-billion dollar semiconductor company)
stands to gain a lot of this investment. It would be interesting to know
whether or not Mr. Lewis's investment is a bet more for bitcoin, or for TSM's
stock to increase (with their newly gained cash infusion and distribution
channel)

------
mrb
A lot more details about Joe Lewis' investment fund in the Bitcoin company
Bitsyncom: [http://bitcoinexaminer.org/avalon-might-be-
getting-a-200-mil...](http://bitcoinexaminer.org/avalon-might-be-
getting-a-200-million-investment-and-20nm-technology-to-become-the-leader-of-
the-mining-market/)

------
yuvadam
Speculation that some part of this story is fishy -

[http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2011/01/avalon-ventures-
rais...](http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2011/01/avalon-ventures-raises-a-
new-200-million-fund-and-gets-a-new-website.html) (2011)

~~~
mathattack
I can buy that the story sounds fishy, but why does this link suggest it? Just
that the fund was really created 2 years ago?

------
proliferation
only available to subscribers...

~~~
bornabox
By HARRIET AGNEW Joe Lewis, a billionaire foreign-exchange trader who teamed
up with hedge-fund manager George Soros in 1992 to bet against the Bank of
England, is the latest high-profile financier to throw his weight behind the
virtual currency called bitcoin.

Mr. Lewis leads the Phoenix Fund, a Zurich-based private-equity fund that on
Tuesday plans to invest $200 million in Avalon, a company that makes computer
servers aimed at creating bitcoins, according to people familiar with the
situation.

Bitcoin is a virtual currency that exists online and isn't backed by any
government or central bank. Bitcoins were invented in 2008 by a computer
programmer who goes by the pseudonym Satoshi Nakamoto, who describes it as a
peer-to-peer electronic cash system.

The Phoenix Fund's investment in Avalon reflects the growing popularity of
virtual currencies, which are also coming under scrutiny from regulators.
Other bitcoin enthusiasts include Cameron and Tyler Winklevoss, who are best
known for their role in the creation of Facebook Inc. FB +1.50% They have
proposed an exchange-traded fund that is tied to bitcoins.

Bitcoins are created through a process called mining, in which computers solve
complex mathematical algorithms to earn the bitcoins. The total number of
bitcoins that can be mined is limited to 21 million. There are now about 11.5
million bitcoins in circulation, according to Blockchain, a website that
monitors bitcoin transactions.

The Phoenix deal will also involve Taiwanese microchip maker Taiwan
Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., 2330.TW 0.00% which is set to supply the
state-of-the-art microchips that will power the hardware.

The Phoenix Fund was set up this year to invest in bitcoin mining-hardware
companies. It looked at several of Avalon's rivals in the sector, including
Butterfly Labs and KnCMiner but decided against investing, according to a
person familiar with the private-equity firm's strategy.

Investors in the Phoenix Fund, which includes a small number of individuals
who made their fortunes in currency trading, believe that the currency will
become more stable and popular if more parties are involved in the mining
process, this person said.

Mr. Lewis moved into currency trading in the 1980s and 1990s. In September
1992, Mr. Lewis teamed up with Mr. Soros to bet on sterling crashing out of
the European Exchange Rate Mechanism, an event that was later named "Black
Wednesday." Mr. Lewis didn't respond to a request for comment.

Mr. Lewis had big losses investing in U.S. brokerage firm Bear Stearns Cos, in
which he began amassing a stake during 2007, The Wall Street Journal reported
at the time.

Mr. Lewis is the main investor in an unlisted company called Tavistock Group,
which has investments in more than 200 companies across the globe.

Tavistock Group includes ENIC Group, which has a Bahamas-registered subsidiary
called ENIC International Ltd., through which Mr. Lewis owns 85% of the shares
in U.K. soccer club Tottenham Hotspur.

The Phoenix Fund is independent of Tavistock.

The bitcoin deal was put together by Andrew Laurus, a former government-bonds
salesman at Lehman Brothers who is also an investor in the fund. Avalon was
set up by Yifu Guo, a pioneer in the bitcoin-mining industry. He was part of
the team that developed the first ASIC bitcoin mining hardware. ASIC stands
for application-specific integrated circuit, a type of custom-designed
microchip. Mr. Guo couldn't be reached for comment.

Separately, Coinflash, a company that planned to set up kiosks for bitcoin
enthusiasts to buy the virtual currency, is shutting down before it even
opened its doors. "Due to an unforeseen change in our personal circumstances,
we've made the difficult decision to suspend Coinflash's services
indefinitely," the San Diego-based company said in an email statement.

Coinflash was established earlier this year and had planned to open the
bitcoin kiosks in California and New York this summer.

As part of the deal, Avalon will gain access to TSMC microchips based on
20-nanometer processes, which are much faster than other chips. TSMC recently
won a contract to supply chips to Apple. The increased processing power should
give Avalon an edge in solving the algorithms that control the supply of
bitcoins.

~~~
ruethewhirled
Not to be a wet blanket, but isn't posting that copyright infringement?

~~~
reedlaw
There's a link at the bottom of the page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/dmca.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/dmca.html)

I wonder how much it actually gets used. I doubt HN is a serious competitor to
sites like WSJ.com.

~~~
anigbrowl
Hardly at all:

 _If you believe that content residing or accessible on or through the our
website (“Services”) infringes a copyright, please send a written notice (by
fax or regular mail) to the Designated Agent at the address below. You may not
communicate the information specified below by email._

